# Command & Conquer 4 Probleme



## oxoViperoxo (22. März 2010)

Hey Jungs, mir stürzt das Game andauert ab. Ist da irgendwas bekannt? Habe Vista x64. Hab schon mal mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus sowie unter Admin starten probiert. Keine Verbesserung.
Kann mal ne Stunde spielen und mal keine 5 min. Ein Hardwareprobleme schließe ich aus, da Prime etc und alle anderen Games funzen. Der neuste Treiber ist auch drauf, alte wurde aber auch probiert.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

Das kommt von EA, da ist das kein Bug, sondern ein Feature.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (23. März 2010)

Jo, finde das Game auch nicht berauschend. Das Bauen fällt ja voll weg und das war eins der Dinger, warum ich das Game mal mochte ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. März 2010)

siehe threat http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/94820-c-c-4-ein-grauss.html wenn du das spiel in 1680x1050 haben willst musste warten.da gibt es einen bug,startet nicht bzw bei einigen stürzt es ab.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (24. März 2010)

also ich spiele eher in 1920x1200


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. März 2010)

dies ist generell so ,ab 1280-768 aufwärtz,wird das spiel instabil.Liegt am spiel selbst.ich verwende windows vista 64 und habe seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhrrrrrrr lange nach den ini files gesucht,diese liegen bei vista im roaming ordner drin.sowie die spielstände.
im installationsverzeichnis sind die anmeldedaten gespeichert(EA konto passwort) ,in einer einfachen xml datei.also vorsicht wenn jemand es schaffen sollte den eigenen PC zu übernehmen (trojaner).
sind die anmeldedaten weg und somit die lizenz des spiels,weil das spiel ist nicht weiterverkaufbar.bzw nur mit EA account,einer der schon einige DRM titel hatt,weiss das man dann den multiplayer von anderen spielen weggieb mit den account bsp crysis,crysis wars,nfs serie,C&C serie u.a.
also ist der verkauf von C&C 4 ausgeschlossen.
Und ja MODs ich bin geläutert,ich werde irgendwann irgendwie ,den HASS über DRM bezwingen,nur bis dahin habe ich was gegen solo spiel und online(angemeldet sein) pflicht.


----------



## maar (26. März 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> siehe threat http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/94820-c-c-4-ein-grauss.html wenn du das spiel in 1680x1050 haben willst musste warten.da gibt es einen bug,startet nicht bzw bei einigen stürzt es ab.


wann gab es von EA ein spiel ohne bug?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. März 2010)

mal nacvhdenken nö gib es nicht.aber c&C 3 ist fast bugfrei.


----------



## maar (26. März 2010)

ja okay eins mit den wenigsten bugs wenn man das vorsichtig sagen darf.


----------



## Ralle99 (26. April 2010)

Nabend,
kurzum, dass ganze Game ist ein Bug !!!!!
Gameplay voll daneben, wo sind die Ernter uvm. ?????

Ein Jammer um die gute alte Serie, ein Jammer !!!!


----------



## reaper8123 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Command & Conquer 4 Probleme Onlineanmeldung*

Hey Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem bei meinem Spiel.
Zum einen musste ich erstmal mich mit einer ca 8std langen Installationszeit auseinander setzten....was mich schon tierig angekotzt hat,und zum anderen kann ich mich Online nicht anmelden,da er mir die Seite nicht öffnen will,wenn ich mir ein neues Konto erstellen will.

Ich mein es nervt schon sehr,das EA immer diese extra-Wünsche braucht,wenn man ein Spiel spielen will,aber das geht nun einfach zu weit.
Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel zahle,was sowieso schon aufgrund der neuen Spielart nach nem Reinfall droht,will ich auch es nach der Installation SOFORT spielen können und mich nicht über sämtliche Online-Anmelde-Wege kämpfen müssen.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch,hattet ihr das selbe bzw ähnliche Probleme gehabt und/oder könnt mir da weiter helfen?


----------

